# Topomax



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Has anyone taken topomax for fibro? A friend has taken it with a lot of success for what we call the rushing pain. It is like you can feel it moving through your body until it rests under the skin, throbbing and waiting. I want to rip my skin off when this happens. My doc agrees that topomax is being used in fibro treatment but since he thinks I have lost my mind when I describe the rushing pain he isn't in a rush to try the topomax. He says I have to give up the trazadone which is my only hope for a decent nights sleep. Since the trazadone is an antidepressant I am not sure what the connection is.







Paige


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

if you can take a fast pased walk it does help with the worst episodes of the rushing pain,thats the third name ive heard put to it.i would call a pharmacist to see if theres any interaction between the two drugs.and get a doc that understands fibro myalgia.


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2000)

I think I have this. It is very irritating. I call it the jitters. I have not found a doctor that understands what I am talking about. They look at me like I am crazy.Joey


----------

